
How algorithms rule our working lives - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2016/sep/01/how-algorithms-rule-our-working-lives
======
wepple
I feel like a lot of these systems would be very interesting to fingerprint.

Especially/only when they're all automated tech stacks, it wouldn't appear
that hard to feed them with varying inputs and use feedback to establish
roughly what their grading rules are.

